

Discovering How Greeks Computed in 100 B.C (2008) - luu
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/31/science/31computer.html

======
svag
There is site where you can find the latest updates for the mechanism.

[http://www.antikythera-mechanism.gr/](http://www.antikythera-mechanism.gr/)

------
read
Check out a talk on the mechanism if you want to know more.

[https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenix-09/antikythera-
mech...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenix-09/antikythera-mechanism-
hacking-gears)

There's also a simulation (with videos) of the mechanism in Squeak EToys

[http://spinellis.gr/sw/ameso/](http://spinellis.gr/sw/ameso/)

